

Hacking the DefCon 17 Badges - edw519
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2009/08/hacking-the-defcon-17-badges/

======
a2tech
Ahhh I was wondering what those Ninja Party badges were for...

~~~
swolchok
They also had a lot of paper +1 passes, which were apparently acceptable even
without a directly-accompanying badgeholder. It was pretty packed, but SNR was
still improved over DEFCON as a whole.

